# Random ******* video of the day



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Last weekend was our 5 year all school reunion weekend here in Idalia and just before the Friday night concert, we received about 3 1/2 inches of rain in about an hour on already saturated ground. Water everywhere, friday night concert was moved indoors cause there was a foot of water around the stage and in the big tent. Saturday night was the fireman's dance and over several cocktails, a plan was put together by a bunch of old high school buddies to launch a pontoon on my lagoon since we have never seen it this full in 40 years and our local lake was drained a few years ago to make Kansas and Nebraska happy. The next morning while hungover, I was hoping that everyone else had sobered up and realized it wasn't the greatest idea. About that time, I get the "be there in 30 minutes with the boat" text. The old pontoon hadn't ran for 15+ years. Pumped the old fuel up and it started on the second pull and ran all day! The kids had a blast jumping off the boat and playing in the mud. So anyway, here is your random ******* video of the day.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quite the vid production. Thanks for sharing. That drone is nuts.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That drone is sweet.... I have amazed myself .. at the great ideas I have come up with .... with the help of alcohol..LOL


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldnt help but notice it took a real truck to get that baby launched ......nice truck, nice vid....gonna have a lot of cleanup to do to them fields.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I still can't get over how flat that part of the country is. If I had fields like that, I'd thought I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Great video, that drone is amazing!

Stackem, I've got a friend up north of Grand Forks, ND in the red river valley that says its so flat where he lives that if his dog runs away he can watch him go for two days.


----------

